# How does one create links?



## It'sBlitz (May 28, 2017)

How does one go about creating links to other profiles in either your submissions or on your page?


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 28, 2017)

Depends on what sort of link you want. But all or most of the parser features should be listed in this journal: www.furaffinity.net: FA's text parsing macros. <b> -- Yak's Journal


----------



## jayhusky (May 29, 2017)

Somewhat expanding on Mungo's answer, if you don't want to type out BBCodes all the time, there is a small tool which does the hard work for you.
greasyfork.org: FA Additional BBCode Helper


----------

